

Being Evil with the Facebook SDK - ChrisMorrisCo
http://chrismorris.co/2012/04/14/being-evil-with-the-facebook-sdk/

======
ChrisMorrisCo
These are just some thoughts that were running through my head. I knew that
Facebook provided a lot of information about users, but I never really put it
into perspective and what the real dangers are of this.

